# Pinocchio Joe and some truth about Afghanistan



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Some facts about how bad Joke Biden screwed America.









Joe Biden IS the 'Red Flag'


The problem was not Biden's plan; it was, and remains, Biden the man.



patriotpost.us


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Why is anyone surprised with this,,,
It's been said that Afghanistan was the new Viet Nam.

We did the same dang thing to that Asian country,,,
So why is everyone so dang surprised?

Aarond

.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> Why is anyone surprised with this,,,
> It's been said that Afghanistan was the new Viet Nam.
> 
> We did the same dang thing to that Asian country,,,
> ...


I am amazed that Pinocchio Joe and his friends Nancy and Chuck posted 25,000 troops in D.C. where they did nothing against zero threat at great expense when they were aware of the Afghanistan withdrawal coming in a few months.
Those troops could have been deployed to cover the safe and peaceful evacuation of our citizens and our allies.
Troops in D.C. were there to create the illusion that Trump voters were going to attack.
Putting those same troops into Afghanistan most likely would have reduced the real threat of the Taliban, Isis, and Al Queda.
By the way this morning those savages are using suicide bombers on us in KABUL.
*SURPRISE!!!*!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Joe should be arrested and tried for " Crimes against Humanity"


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The kind folks that voted for that sack of foul wind should be ashamed of themselves.
I pray to GOD that their choices improve in future elections from the smallest village to the POTUS.
That Son Of A Bitch Joseph Robinette Pinocchio Biden has made it clear that he can no longer do the job that was foisted upon him, if he ever was. The alternative is Harris who specializes in disappearing the moment there is a question, any question.
Please tell me where I am in error.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Look at Taliban Joe's entire staff. Obama Stink all over it. This was their plan. Just like they KNEW the Mexican border would be total chaos and deliberately turned their back. Woke military, BLM, Harris, CRT, DEFUNDING THE POLICE China, Iran, Taiwan, and on and on. They are out to destroy the US. This is no longer Republican vs Democrat. This is now World Stage. We will have a terror attack in the very near future. Isis k, Taliban, Al-Qaeda, and on and on. Biden will be out soon and Harris will be the next Potus. JUST LIKE PLANNED.










Read this book!!!!!!!! NY times record seller. Wake up and smell the Death.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> The kind folks that voted for that sack of foul wind should be ashamed of themselves.
> I pray to GOD that their choices improve in future elections from the smallest village to the POTUS.
> That Son Of A Bitch Joseph Robinette Pinocchio Biden has made it clear that he can no longer do the job that was foisted upon him, if he ever was. The alternative is Harris who specializes in disappearing the moment there is a question, any question.
> Please tell me where I am in error.


Ashamed of themselves? They're happy as pigs in shit now that the "Orange man" is gone. The hell with the ramifications for our country. These people are evil and will never be satisfied until the United States of America becomes another third world hell hole. That's all part of their plan. They don't believe that the United States of America should be a sovereign nation. They believe in globalism, multiculturalism and one world order. It's the underlying reason behind eliminating the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional law. 

This shit's been going on for decades. Every time there's a Democrat administration we take two steps towards that goal. The Republicans? Maybe one step back and at the very least temporarily put off the inevitable. 

Biden is just another corrupt criminal low life politician who's only accomplishments were to enrich himself and his family at the expense of the entire nation. Upon taking office he bragged that the "America first" policies of the Trump administration are now over. Biden has been bought and paid for by our foreign adversaries to do their bidding. As a lifelong career politician how the hell does he live in palatial surroundings on a senator's salary which currently stands at $174,000 a year? Gee, I wonder how a drug addict by the name of Hunter Biden got such lucrative deals and why? Yet his old man claims that he knows nothing about it? Sounds like an elaborate money laundering scheme to me. Anyone want to buy one of Hunter's shitty paintings? It can be yours for a measly $500,000. Nothing to see here folks, the kid's entitled to earn a living. 

*Hunter Biden's Ukraine salary was cut — after Joe Biden left ...*
May 26, 2021 · The Ukrainian energy company that was paying President Biden’s son Hunter $1 million a year cut his monthly compensation in half two months after his father ceased to be vice

*Hunter Biden complained 'half his salary' went on paying Joe ...*
Jul 05, 2021 · Hunter Biden paid Joe's AT&T bill and spent thousands on house repairs for him while he was Vice President, new laptop emails claim 2010 emails between Hunter and his

*Ex-lawmaker: Joe Biden benefited from Hunter's dealings*
Jul 15, 2021 · Hunter Biden’s position with the reportedly corrupt energy company — whichpaid him “as much as $50,000 per month” — “created an immediate potential conflict of

*Hunter Biden Paid Joe's Bills While He Was VP | Restoring Liberty*
Jul 06, 2021 · Hunter Biden Paid Joe’s Bills While He Was VP July 6, 2021 / 0 Comments / in Featured , News , Weekly / by Daily Mail Hunter Biden complained that ‘half’ of his salary went

*Hunter Biden was 'forced to give half his salary' to Joe and ...*
Jul 06, 2021 · Updated: 20:08 ET, Jul 5 2021. HUNTER Biden said he had to give half his salary to Joe and paid thousands for repairs at his father's home, according to leaked emails. The


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Look at Taliban Joe's entire staff. Obama Stink all over it. This was their plan. Just like they KNEW the Mexican border would be total chaos and deliberately turned their back. Woke military, BLM, Harris, CRT, DEFUNDING THE POLICE China, Iran, Taiwan, and on and on. They are out to destroy the US. This is no longer Republican vs Democrat. This is now World Stage. We will have a terror attack in the very near future. Isis k, Taliban, Al-Qaeda, and on and on. Biden will be out soon and Harris will be the next Potus. JUST LIKE PLANNED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how Biden is acting and doing exactly what he believes…without regard to the fallout? He knows his tenure is limited and that Harris is his replacement. He’s destroying as much as he can now and isn’t worrying about it. Case in point…we could had had a more orderly and timed withdrawal from Afghanistan without allowing all hell to break loose. He doesn’t care, just wants it over with. Thing is, it won’t be over with by us leaving.


----------

